# Programming Guide



## JaBeR (Apr 29, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I'm a macbook pro user , i want to learn/start programming on mac,

Is there any guide ? help ? 

Which language/Program/Way is the best for start ?

I heard from someone that XCode is the best for Mac, and they suggest me this,


Thanks,
Jaber Salehi


----------



## Mikuro (May 1, 2011)

XCode and Objective-C. I recommend starting with the beginners' guides at http://cocoadev.com/ . It's an incredibly useful site.


----------



## rachitihm (May 16, 2011)

OpenGL programming is easy than xcode.


----------

